# BCP Fall Foliage Weekend - Gettysburg/Hanover, PA



## Rp3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Anyone else going to this event? Looks to be a great weekend. I'm pretty excited about it. I haven't heard much about it but it seems to fill up every year so must be popular.

I did the Civil War Century a few years back, but had to abandon before the battlefields due to a mechanical, so I'm really looking forward to riding around the historic sights of Gettysburg.

Let me know if you are going or you have gone. I'd love to read some ride reports.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

looks great. I would like to hear about it. not enough notice for me.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

I'm not sure if you've seen this, but this is what I found when I looked into this:



> Attention, BCP Guests! THANK YOU for visiting BCP's Fall Foliage Weekend webpage! We sincerely appreciate your interest in this event.
> As of September 21, registration for this event is *FULL*. Please do _NOT_ proceed with registration. If you would like to have your name placed on a waiting list, or if you would consider alternative accommodations, please contact the Event Organizer (Linda) at 267-251-7862, or [email protected].
> THANK YOU again for your interest in this BCP Weekend.


----------



## Rp3 (Jul 2, 2013)

nsfbr said:


> I'm not sure if you've seen this, but this is what I found when I looked into this:


Thank you, but yes I luckily registered 2 days or so before it filled up.


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

So how was the event? would you do it again? Looks real nice.May consider it next year myself.
Thanks
Bill


----------



## redcon1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry I missed this thread before the event. My local club, the Hanover Cyclers, helps host this and a our guys led a few of the rides as well as providing SAG support on-call. I was out of town that weekend or I would have loved to join a ride each day. According to our club news about 200 BCP riders participated, and the weather held good. Some of the most popular rides include those around our local horse farms circling Hanover, and the Gettysburg Battlefield ride. 

I think you should make plans to attend next year!


----------



## Rp3 (Jul 2, 2013)

So this thread popped up in my head the other day. Sorry I never responded. I loved the weekend. It was well planned and a lot of great people. I'm doing it again this year if anyone wants to meet up to ride. I think there are still some spots left for this year's event. My roommate just had to back out so I know there's at least 1.


----------

